# k2 Rant Helmet?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

k2 makes shitty helmets

the rant is vented


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

They make shitty helmets based on what? Every k2 helmet I've tried on has fit my head well. 

However, i did decide against the rant. While it foes have the venting, its pretty minimal. Im leaning towards the diversion helmet. Pretty similar in style to the rant, but much more venting. Of course, the price is double the rant so it may not happen. 

Im curious why you think they make bad helmets though. If you've got multiple sources that report the same I'd love to see it.


----------



## jojotherider (Mar 17, 2011)

ended up ordering the Phase Pro in Lime. just didn't want to take a chance on the venting.


----------



## ithrowplastic (Jan 10, 2011)

Any helmet that fits you well is a good helmet. K2's helmets are fine if they fit you well. And venting is a plus not a minus.


----------

